
U.S. Government Profiling Ethnic Chinese Scientists - ETHisso2017
https://concernedscientists.org/2019/06/u-s-government-profiling-ethnic-chinese-scientists/
======
ETHisso2017
TLDR: Numerous ethnic Chinese scientists that work for U.S. government
agencies, American colleges and universities and private industry have been
profiled. Many are investigated, lose their jobs, their labs, their staffs,
are arrested, tried and most are found “not guilty.”

